# Introducing....



## headwurdz (May 4, 2011)

Hello All, 

I'm new to this site and wanted to introduce myself. My name is Jim, I'm based in South Florida. I'm currently studying J.K.D. at American Dragon Martial Arts Academy in Coral Springs, Fl under the tutelage of Sifu Neil Cauliffe. I recently attained a rank of Orange Belt. I am also in the process of studying Savate and Kali at the academy as well. 

I found out about the academy through this site actually when I was looking for a reputable school that fit what I was looking for, so thanks for the info.


----------



## sfs982000 (May 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## seasoned (May 4, 2011)

Welcome, glad the site was helpful for you. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## OKenpo942 (May 5, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 9, 2011)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (May 10, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (May 10, 2011)

Hi Jim, welcome to MT!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 10, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MJS (May 10, 2011)

Welcome to MT!   Enjoy your stay!


----------

